# Neji vs Kimimaro



## RedChidori (Jul 17, 2014)

The title says it all .



VS




Location: Rock Lee vs Kimimaro
State of Mind: IC
Starting Distance: 6.5 feet away
Knowledge: Neji is aware of Kimimaro's Kekkai Genkai, Kimimaro is aware of Neji's Kekkai Genkai.
Restrictions: Bone Forest
Additional Info: Both start off in base. Kimimaro is sick. Scenarios are of the following:

*SCENARIOS*
*Base Neji vs Base Kimimaro

Neji (Byakugan Activated) vs CS1 Kimimaro

Neji (Byakugan Activated) vs CS2 Kimimaro*

Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

*READY!? FIGHT   !!!!!!* *-RedChidori*


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 18, 2014)

All Neji needs is one touch and it does not even matter if it will be bone, skin or hair.


----------



## Ersa (Jul 18, 2014)

Neji enters CQC and gets torn to ribbons.


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 18, 2014)

_Kimimaro wins this decisively,, 
especially once he enters his KKG, and uses bracken dance
the CS2 boost and additives would just be icing on the cake_


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 18, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> All Neji needs is one touch and it does not even matter if it will be bone, skin or hair.



Actually Kidomaro shownus that by putting up a cover of hardened web he could block his chakra points. Their is no reason why when Kimimaro does it with his bone why he cant do the same exact thing.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 19, 2014)

part 2 neji should win this.. he has the skills to circomvent the bones.. and both skills and speed to not get killed by them. 

hardended bone might make it harder to reach chakra points. but who cares about chakra points when a palm strike filled with shitloads of chakra is goign to make his heart explode regardless of what he puts infront of it..


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 19, 2014)

Stermor said:


> part 2 neji should win this.. he has the skills to circomvent the bones.. and both skills and speed to not get killed by them.
> 
> hardended bone might make it harder to reach chakra points. but who cares about chakra points when a palm strike filled with shitloads of chakra is goign to make his heart explode regardless of what he puts infront of it..



Actually this is Part I Neji, I just gave him Air Palm .


----------



## krolk88 (Jul 19, 2014)

P1 Neji eh...

He gets stomped in all scenarios,maybe in S1 he can outlast but thats unlikely.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Jul 19, 2014)

Part 1 Neji...... are you kidding me.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 19, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> Actually this is Part I Neji, I just gave him Air Palm .



lol i would give part 2 neji a really good shot at winning.. but barring maybe gaara none of the part 1 rookies is going to beat kimimaro..


----------



## RBL (Jul 19, 2014)

Stermor said:


> lol i would give part 2 neji a really good shot at winning.. but barring maybe gaara none of the part 1 rookies is going to beat kimimaro..



War Neji, Sakura and Rock Lee are the only ones i see defeating Kimimaro. not even choji.

edit : oh  you said part 1, only gaara stands a chance, and maybe a healthy gated rock lee would give kimimaro a run for his money.

remember that in that fight, Lee was only able to use the first gate and was sick, and gaara was retaining his powers, because of the shukaku.


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 19, 2014)

Neji's going to strike steel-hard bone like Lee did, which shouldn't suddenly deteriorate or recede back into Kimimaro's body because Neji wasn't able to ever actually destroy the webs Kidōmaru made, and because they're hard due to being maximally calcified bones as opposed to strengthened by Chakra. The Hyūga hasn't the raw power to simply break them either, meaning his hands won't actually touch Kimimaro himself. If the Tenketsu aren't struck Neji shouldn't have much more success hurting Kimi than he did hurting Kidōmaru through his sticky gold secretions, considering that outright gripping onto Kimimaro's bones as he did the webbing is just never going to be a good idea for him if he even finds the opportunity/time to do such while within Kimimaro's own reach.

Overall I'd regard Kimimaro to be a relatively tough Jōnin and Neji to be a typical Chūnin in general threat level; the disparity only becomes more clear when you consider that Neji was self-admittedly far weaker than Kidōmaru alone while Kimimaro could solo the Sound 4 collectively, so I don't think the addition of _Hakke Kūshō_ really does much in terms of bridging the gap.

Kimimaro devastates him, in all three scenarios.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 19, 2014)

FlamingRain said:


> Neji's going to strike steel-hard bone like Lee did, which shouldn't suddenly deteriorate or recede back into Kimimaro's body because Neji wasn't able to ever actually destroy the webs Kidōmaru made, and because they're hard due to being maximally calcified bones as opposed to strengthened by Chakra.


-If Kimmimaro doesn't have knowledge on Jyuuken he won't have his bone armor up, and that could cost him the match.



> The Hyūga hasn't the raw power to simply break them either, meaning his hands won't actually touch Kimimaro himself. If the Tenketsu aren't struck Neji shouldn't have much more success hurting Kimi than he did hurting Kidōmaru through his sticky gold secretions, considering that outright gripping onto Kimimaro's bones as he did the webbing is just never going to be a good idea for him if he even finds the opportunity/time to do such while within Kimimaro's own reach.


-Pre skip Neji sent Kidomaru flying through a tree by poking him. Getting scaled to the Jounin that he is we can assume his strength is much better than that which is quite impressive.
-We also don't know if Neji would be able to send hid chakra through Kimmi's bones.
-you are also neglecting that Neji can hit other vitals points that aren't tenketsu like arteries and muscles.



> typical Chūnin in general threat level; the disparity only becomes more clear when you consider that Neji was self-admittedly far weaker than Kidōmaru alone while Kimimaro could solo the Sound 4 collectively, so I don't think the addition of _Hakke Kūshō_ really does much in terms of bridging the gap.


What? Neji was the only person to get promoted time skip...even Lee with gates didn't get promoted. Neji was solid Chunin level pre skip, what makes you think he stopped growing? Kishi already claimed he was > Hiashi, who himself was an elite Jonin. His Kaiten matching his proved that much.

Also Kimmimaro could maybe defeat the other sound 4 with extreme diff/death (if he is sick). But I see them winning Mid - high diff.


----------



## Hijack (Jul 19, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> -If Kimmimaro doesn't have knowledge on Jyuuken he won't have his bone armor up, and that could cost him the match.





Base Neji can't use Jūken without Byakugan, while CM1 & CM2 staged Kimimaro would obliterate Neji regardless if he has Byakugan or not.






> -Pre skip Neji sent Kidomaru flying through a tree by poking him. Getting scaled to the Jounin that he is we can assume his strength is much better than that which is quite impressive.
> -We also don't know if Neji would be able to send hid chakra through Kimmi's bones.
> -you are also neglecting that Neji can hit other vitals points that aren't tenketsu like arteries and muscles.






Doesn't really matter, Lee who was much faster than Neji himself, couldn't beat him at all in CQC until he got drunk (where he only landed a few hits if not just one). Theinner coils are also surround only organs like blood vessels [1]. Bone =/= organ. This also stops him if Neji tries to come up too close [2].






> What? Neji was the only person to get promoted time skip...even Lee with gates didn't get promoted. Neji was solid Chunin level pre skip, what makes you think he stopped growing? Kishi already claimed he was > Hiashi, who himself was an elite Jonin. His Kaiten matching his proved that much.






Gaara was at least jounin level during his fight with Kimimaro. He would have given Hiruzen easily a decent match, and probably taken out all Jounin, Chuunin and Genin in the Konoha excluding Kakashi.

Neji wasn't even jōnin level really in part I, probably high chūnin.






> Also Kimmimaro could maybe defeat the other sound 4 with extreme diff/death (if he is sick). But I see them winning Mid - high diff.






Kimimaro would never solo Sound 4 simultaneously: that is an _outrageous_ thought.​


----------



## FlamingRain (Jul 19, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> -If Kimmimaro doesn't have knowledge on Jyuuken he won't have his bone armor up, and that could cost him the match.



Kimimaro's only tanky because of his bones, so knowledge is irrelevant because if he isn't blocking with his bones he'll be outright evading.



> -We also don't know if Neji would be able to send hid chakra through Kimmi's bones.



We can make a reasonable assumption based off of his battle with Kidōmaru, against whom he encountered issues with _Nenkin no Yoroi_.

If you mean send it along a protruded bone and into Kimimaro's body, he should only be able to do that in the same fashion that he sent his Chakra along Kidomaru's web (especially considering that this is the same Neji), and I doubt he'll find the time to do such.



> -you are also neglecting that Neji can hit other vitals points that aren't tenketsu like arteries and muscles.



No I'm not, because those vitals would be protected in the same sense that the Tenketsu are- there will be a plurality of bone spikes longer than Neji's hand is thick in the way, preventing contact.



> What? Neji was the only person to get promoted time skip...even Lee with gates didn't get promoted. Neji was solid Chunin level pre skip, what makes you think he stopped growing?



The fact that this is pre-skip Neji.



> Also Kimmimaro could maybe defeat the other sound 4 with extreme diff/death (if he is sick). But I see them winning Mid - high diff.



Even if you did (and I don't), that's a lot more difficulty than the four of them combined would have with Neji.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow, I assumed that it was post skip because pre skip Neji vs Kimmi ends with Kimmi winning pretty much 10/10/

Neji's only shot would be an immediate 64 palms before Kimmi could make bone plates blocking his vital points/tenketsu. I don't see Neji hitting Kimmi first.

Neji gives Kimmimaro slighlty more diff than Drunk Lee. Byakugan will allow him to see surprise bone spouts, and he is good enough in CqC to not get raped. Kaiten and airpalm will allow him to survive and push this fight to mid diff, but eventually Kimmi is gonna get Neji.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 20, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> War Neji, Sakura and Rock Lee are the only ones i see defeating Kimimaro. not even choji.
> 
> edit : oh  you said part 1, only gaara stands a chance, and maybe a healthy gated rock lee would give kimimaro a run for his money.
> 
> remember that in that fight, Lee was only able to use the first gate and was sick, and gaara was retaining his powers, because of the shukaku.



oh on the part 2 rookies choji is going to squeeze kimimaro to fine pulp.. he tangled with gedo mazu.. kimimaro has no feats of anything on that lvl.. 

shino is also going to casually drain kimimaro.. with shino's speed now beeing fast enough dogde kimimaro without to much trouble.. 

most rookies will crush kimimaro during the war arc..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 20, 2014)

I think Neji wins all scenarios. A single hit is all that is needed to put someone in the coffin with Jyuuken. Kimi's exterior durability is worthless like Gai described. Neji is simply a bad match up.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 20, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I think Neji wins all scenarios. A single hit is all that is needed to put someone in the coffin with Jyuuken. Kimi's exterior durability is worthless like Gai described. Neji is simply a bad match up.


Several dozen direct hits couldn't put Baby Naruto down [1] [2] [3], Including this full powered shot [2]. Baby Hinata also survived the strikes. 

Your logic is it a single hit would kill a man that survived several sand coffins and 200 meter sand burial- this a man that's blood literally spilled out of sand coffin on panel and regenerated from it nearly instantly [1] [Walks out of it a second later], [Zero damage another sand coffin and tissue regenerated from previous sand coffin less than 10 panels before after losing blood and skin]. [Pulls his own spine out without an ounce of blood suggesting extreme regenerative qualities] [Buried 200m]. 

Kimimaro blitzes and destroys PT.1 Neji with relative ease


----------



## Stermor (Jul 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Several dozen direct hits couldn't put Baby Naruto down [1] [2] [3], Including this full powered shot [2]. Baby Hinata also survived the strikes.
> 
> Your logic is it a single hit would kill a man that survived several sand coffins and 200 meter sand burial- this a man that's blood literally spilled out of sand coffin on panel and regenerated from it nearly instantly [1] [Walks out of it a second later], [Zero damage another sand coffin and tissue regenerated from previous sand coffin less than 10 panels before after losing blood and skin]. [Pulls his own spine out without an ounce of blood suggesting extreme regenerative qualities] [Buried 200m].
> 
> Kimimaro blitzes and destroys PT.1 Neji with relative ease



kimimaro is not blitzing neji.. who can deal with lee speed just fine.. but kimimaro is going to wipe the floor with neji..


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 20, 2014)

Kimimaro would blitz  PT.1 Neji without effort, suggesting otherwise is fanfic, he pressured SRA Gaara into putting up sand walls and Neji could barely handle injured KN0 Naruto without clones- Kimimaro slashed through an entire army of healthy KN0 Naruto's while he was in Base.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Kimimaro would blitz  PT.1 Neji without effort, suggesting otherwise is fanfic, he pressured SRA Gaara into putting up sand walls and Neji could barely handle injured KN0 Naruto without clones- Kimimaro slashed through an entire army of healthy KN0 Naruto's while he was in Base.



No he wouldn't. to think he would blitz him is lol worthy considering Lee was the first person to hit gaara, and even with gates he considered himself < Neji. 

KN0 Naruto wasn't injured, his injuries were explicitly shown to be healed by Kyuubi. Neji also did react to him as well, and all of the rookies grew from CE to SRA arc.

Neji was reacting to ridiculously fast CS2 arrows, and his byakugan will aid invaluably here.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> No he wouldn't. to think he would blitz him is lol worthy considering Lee was the first person to hit gaara, and even with gates he considered himself < Neji.
> 
> KN0 Naruto wasn't injured, his injuries were explicitly shown to be healed by Kyuubi. Neji also did react to him as well, and all of the rookies grew from CE to SRA arc.
> 
> Neji was reacting to ridiculously fast CS2 arrows, and his byakugan will aid invaluably here.


His injuries weren't healed, nothing suggests they were. He beat him through sheer will. 

Doesn't matter regardless, 

Defeating Army of KN0 Naruto Bunshins w/Rasengan capability +nearly killing Naruto [1] > Equaling One KN0 Naruto in speed and losing to Naruto

Kidomaru's arrow has virtually no speed feats outside of missing Neji. Stop wanking fanboy.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> His injuries weren't healed, nothing suggests they were. He beat him through sheer will.


So I guess you missed this part. Kyuubi healed him just like it did a chidori to the chest.



> Doesn't matter regardless,


Yes it does because Neji low diffed Naruto before hand.



> Defeating Army of KN0 Naruto Bunshins w/Rasengan capability +nearly killing Naruto [1] > Equaling One KN0 Naruto in speed and losing to Naruto


KN0 seperates his chakra and Naruto was garb at CqC without Kyuubi. Naruto also had his head focused solely on sasuke. Kimmimaro's feat was impressive I'll give you that but nothing to suggest he no diffs Neji.

also KNO Naruto wasn't outspeeding Neji at all they were equally clashing with Neji actually coming out on top before Naruto's cunning attack.



> Kidomaru's arrow has virtually no speed feats outside of missing Neji. Stop wanking fanboy.


So then you know jackshit about physics?
Arrow IRL can reach 100mph. Kimmimaro's arrows were not only mangling nearby trees as if a tornado was sweeping through, but was burrowing through thick trees, and still maintaining near maximum velocity.

Neji had to react them simply by his chakra barrier as well since Kimmo figured his weakspot, and was controlling the arrows. Meaning he had the slightest time to react (his barrier only extended a couple yards from his body.).

But no they weren't fast or anything 

Stop the downplay fanboy.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 20, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Kimimaro would blitz  PT.1 Neji without effort, suggesting otherwise is fanfic, he pressured SRA Gaara into putting up sand walls and Neji could barely handle injured KN0 Naruto without clones- Kimimaro slashed through an entire army of healthy KN0 Naruto's while he was in Base.



That doesn't make sense given he couldn't blitz Lee who was admitedly weaker than Neji before using 5 gates.


Although I thought this was Post  Neji.

Part 1 version would lose.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 20, 2014)

Make this War-Arc Neji and there will be something to debate about.


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 20, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Make this War-Arc Neji and there will be something to debate about.



War Arc Neji it is then .


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 20, 2014)

RedChidori said:


> War Arc Neji it is then .



Kimmimaro should still win Mid-Diff. Unless someone can give a good reason to why Neji would win? Anyone? I am bored.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 20, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Kimmimaro should still win Mid-Diff. Unless someone can give a good reason to why Neji would win? Anyone? I am bored.



Neji's poking stength pre skip was enough to send Kido through a tree. If Kimmo doesn't put up a bone plate to cover his vitals/Tenketsu he may fall victim to 64 palms and not be able to keep up the rest of the fight.

Hiashi scaled air palm allows him to keep Kimmi at a distance should he need to regroup and Kaiten saves him from Kiimi getting to close (along with byakugan).

It would come down to how fast Kiimi starts layering his defense, and how crafty Neji is one bypassing it.

Real close fight IMO


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Neji's poking stength pre skip was enough to send Kido through a tree. If Kimmo doesn't put up a bone plate to cover his vitals/Tenketsu he may fall victim to 64 palms and not be able to keep up the rest of the fight.



Kimmimaro will always have his bone armour up. What bone armour is to him, is what sand armour is to Gaara (And Gaara always has shown to wear Sand armour). There is no reason why he would not have it up. 



> Hiashi scaled air palm allows him to keep Kimmi at a distance should he need to regroup and Kaiten saves him from Kiimi getting to close (along with byakugan).



Air Palm is pretty inaccurate if you ask me, its a Palm sized attack that can only travel straight. Against a big summon it would be very useful, but against someone as fast and agile as Kimmimaro I don't think it would pay a factor. Kaiten is indeed difficult to get by, if Neji continuously uses Kaiten I see two things happening, either, Kimmimaro gets fed up and uses a Sawarabi No Mai (Which would go from underneath Neji, therefore, Kaiten should not be able to spot it) or, Kimmimaro can possibly overpower it with his strongest bone.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 20, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Kimmimaro will always have his bone armour up. What bone armour is to him, is what sand armour is to Gaara (And Gaara always has shown to wear Sand armour). There is no reason why he would not have it up.


I believe Kimmi only made his first bone armor in response to being crushed by Gaara. other than that he just has his naturally strong bones.



> Air Palm is pretty inaccurate if you ask me, its a Palm sized attack that can only travel straight.


You are looking at it in a way in which Neji just uses like a gun. Neji could use it in CqC to defend/counter (giving Kimmi little room to dodge), or generally just keep him away.



> Against a big summon it would be very useful, but against someone as fast and agile as Kimmimaro I don't think it would pay a factor.


at close range it is pretty hard to dodge, especially the Juubi hand size one.



> Kaiten is indeed difficult to get by, if Neji continuously uses Kaiten I see two things happening, either, Kimmimaro gets fed up and uses a Sawarabi No Mai (Which would go from underneath Neji, therefore, Kaiten should not be able to spot it) or, Kimmimaro can possibly overpower it with his strongest bone.


His only way around kaiten is surprise Bone forest, or just overwhelming Neji and landing a strike on his Kaiten cool down.

Kaiten shits on anything that isn't god tier in piercing. Its dynamics allow for even a weak Kaiten to redirect really strong attacks.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> I believe Kimmi only made his first bone armor in response to being crushed by Gaara. other than that he just has his naturally strong bones.



I don't see why he would not have it up at all times. Its pretty stupid and careless to not have one of your best defences on you at all times, and Kimmimaro is far from stupid and careless. 




> You are looking at it in a way in which Neji just uses like a gun. Neji could use it in CqC to defend/counter (giving Kimmi little room to dodge), or generally just keep him away.



Easier said then done, it won't exactly be easy to simply stick out your arm agaisnt someone covered in bones that is charging at you. Its quiet risky. 



> at close range it is pretty hard to dodge, especially the Juubi hand size one.



There are no Jubi Sized ones. There is a regular sized one that was able to hit back one of Jubi's tails. 




> His only way around kaiten is surprise Bone forest, or just overwhelming Neji and landing a strike on his Kaiten cool down.



Agreed.



> Kaiten shits on anything that isn't god tier in piercing. Its dynamics allow for even a weak Kaiten to redirect really strong attacks.



Tenseka No Mai should do the trick.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 20, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> I don't see why he would not have it up at all times. Its pretty stupid and careless to not have one of your best defences on you at all times, and Kimmimaro is far from stupid and careless.


It's only really needed for fights so at the beggining of the fight it isn't needed until you feel the opponent out.
-Same reason Bee doesn't start cloaked
-Sasuke/Itachi don't always start in Susano
-Ei doesn't always start cloaked.

People tend to fight opponents in correlation to their perceived strength. (example Sasuke isn't gonna use Kirin vs someone like Kurenai despite him knowing it would give him the win.)





> Easier said then done, it won't exactly be easy to simply stick out your arm agaisnt someone covered in bones that is charging at you. Its quiet risky.


With byakugan and equal reactions feats it will be very easy actually. Unless you believe Kimmi can blitz him from meters away before Neji literally thrust his palm.





> There are no Jubi Sized ones. There is a regular sized one that was able to hit back one of Jubi's tails.


I said Juubi Hand size, not Juubi sized.







> Tenseka No Mai should do the trick.


Imagine a small metal ball, moving about a shaft similar to a potters wheel. Now imagine shooting it with a bullet.

If the metal was flat and still the bullet would pierce or atleast indent it. (pending on the metals used for both, and the gun being used; lets say a hand gun). But because the spherical object is constantly moving at high speeds, anything with a point won't get to stick in, because its course will be immediately deflected.

Similar logic to trying to stick a moving celing fan with a sharpened pencil. But worse because it is spherical


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jul 20, 2014)

pt 1 Neji was weaker than Naruto, Gaara, Lee who were all shown to be weaker than Kimmimaro , make this War Arc Neji with Hiashi feats and we can call this a match


----------



## RedChidori (Jul 20, 2014)

Eliyua23 said:


> pt 1 Neji was weaker than Naruto, Gaara, Lee who were all shown to be weaker than Kimmimaro , make this War Arc Neji with Hiashi feats and we can call this a match



This is War Arc Neji.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> It's only really needed for fights so at the beggining of the fight it isn't needed until you feel the opponent out.
> -Same reason Bee doesn't start cloaked
> -Sasuke/Itachi don't always start in Susano
> -Ei doesn't always start cloaked.
> ...


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 20, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> That's offensive talk. When it comes to defence, there is never a reason NOT to use your armour off the bat because you never know what your opponent is capable off.



All of those things act as defensive barriers as well. 

Also doesn't change the fact that kimmi didn't have it up per cannon.






> Are you under the assumption that Kimmi will continuesly charge forward. Sure, it could work the first time, but Kimmi won't simply charge forward again, he will take a different approach.


No but everytime he gets close he faces that danger. Air palm can also be used from range.






> Are you under the impression that Kaiten is unbeatable? More like sticking a fat rock the size of a pillow with a pointed edge into a moving ceiling fan. This is the same bone that dented Gaara's absolute defence (His regular defence mixed with hard minerals) which was the strongest defence shown by Gaara up to date. And once Kaiten breaks, so will Neji (not literally, but he will be finished).


Vs piercing attacks? Pretty much. Concentrating something into a fine point (like Raikiri, Kimmo's bones, a sword, etc) makes it much more vulnerable to being easily deflected. It doesn't matter how sharp and to some degree the power behind it, because as soon as it makes contact it will be off course.

you analogy is also flawed.
-Kaiten is spherical not flat.
-Kaiten is made of chakra, which is not comparable to wood (which in your analogy can obviously be broken by stone) and noted as a stellar defense.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jul 20, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Actually Kidomaro shownus that by putting up a cover of hardened web he could block his chakra points. Their is no reason why when Kimimaro does it with his bone why he cant do the same exact thing.



Kidomarus golden armor was coming aout of his phores and blocking chakra, it was not part of his body, was expendable even orochimaru admitted that he was perfect counter to juuken and told him about that. Kimimarus bones are just bones no matter how hard if Neji touches kimimau hi is dead.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> All of those things act as defensive barriers as well.
> 
> Also doesn't change the fact that kimmi didn't have it up per cannon.



They are meant for frontal assault for the most part, Bone Armour is *strictly * a defensive mechanism. 

I could just as easily say the opposite but we would be getting no where. Which is why people such as Gaara and Kidomaru are good examples to use of people who constantly wear Armour no matter how strong their opponent is. 







> No but everytime he gets close he faces that danger. Air palm can also be used from range.


 
He faces danger against opponents regardless does he not? Its one thing to face a possibility, its another entirely to get hit no matter the circumstances. Once Kimmi engages in his dances, Neji won't have time to use Air Palms, its simply not efficient in the long run. 





> Vs piercing attacks? Pretty much. Concentrating something into a fine point (like Raikiri, Kimmo's bones, a sword, etc) makes it much more vulnerable to being easily deflected. It doesn't matter how sharp and to some degree the power behind it, because as soon as it makes contact it will be off course.



But Kimmi's strongest bone does not concentrate into a fine point. The bone itself is thicker then Part 1 Choji and the point is no slimmer then the handle of a sword. Also, you have to realize that Neji crates Kaiten with his own limbs, Its going to damn well hurt his hand if a strong attack clashed with Kaiten, even if it did not manage to break it. 



> you analogy is also flawed.
> -Kaiten is spherical not flat.
> -Kaiten is made of chakra, which is not comparable to wood (which in your analogy can obviously be broken by stone) and noted as a stellar defense.



My analogy was merely an edit to your analogy, nothing else.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 20, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> They are meant for frontal assault for the most part, Bone Armour is *strictly * a defensive mechanism.


No they aren't. Susano has been seen in all introductions of its use as defensive. Itachi didn't use it unlt Kirin came into play, Sasuke awoken it defending from Ei, and Madara first showed his (chapter timeline not manga timeline) after Naruto was about to Odama Rasengan him.

Bone armor can be used as offense to similar to doton: Domu, which again Kakuzu does not start his fights with.



> I could just as easily say the opposite but we would be getting no where. Which is why people such as Gaara and Kidomaru are good examples to use of people who constantly wear Armour no matter how strong their opponent is.


We don't know when Gaara put on the sand armor, it could have been a direct response to being hit for the first time in his life. Kidomaru had full knowledge on Neji IIRC.

Once again Kimmi didn't activate it vs Gaara despite seeing what he could. It wasn't until he needed a reason that he activated it. He won't have time to if Neji is closing his chakra points.







> He faces danger against opponents regardless does he not? Its one thing to face a possibility, its another entirely to get hit no matter the circumstances. Once Kimmi engages in his dances, Neji won't have time to use Air Palms, its simply not efficient in the long run.


That doesn't rebuttal my argument. Kimmi needs to get close for his dances to be effective. Neji can make him remain distant via air palm. Unless Kimmi is fast enough to close large distances before Neji can react with Kaiten or air palm (which he can't) I don't see how those two techniques are in anyway ineffective.

I'm not saying they give Neji an auto win. I am saying there are counters to Kimmo who will have to work around them to get to Neji.







> But Kimmi's strongest bone does not concentrate into a fine point. The bone itself is thicker then Part 1 Choji and the point is no slimmer then the handle of a sword. Also, you have to realize that Neji crates Kaiten with his own limbs, Its going to damn well hurt his hand if a strong attack clashed with Kaiten, even if it did not manage to break it.


Yes it does. Fine being relevant to the blade in question.
 (yes I realize his cannon one is a bit bulker at the point)

It is pointed and therefore upon impact will be redirected. The only way to beat Kaiten is to have considerably more power or speed than the user of Kaiten. I stress the word considerably as well. Because once again unlike a traditional defense, which is stationary and usually not a spinning sphere, Kaiten is not only very resistant but fast.

It would be much better to have a wide surface area with alot of power behind it, and we say eve Juubi size/power wasn't enough.

Kaiten is produced by Neji blwoing out chakra from his body. Unless Kaiten is completely destroyed, the object remains on course (which is highly doubtul), Neji won't be hindered at all.

Here is an example.
Here is a spinning top.
[YOUTUBE]4s4V0OU8aaE[/YOUTUBE]


Now while the top is stationary, I can take a pen around the same size, and push it all over the table. I can likewise grab a small knife and try stabbing it (on the edge, Kaiten is spherical so it doesn't have the vulnerable flat dimension this top does) and most likely be able to chip at it. 

Now scale a human to that size with the same things (a pen and small knife), and imagine it trying to charge in on the spinning version with a knife, or any scaled weapon to that size. As long as the material is decently sturdy, the mechanics of the defense will to a good degree bypass traditional durability.

This is honestly the best way I can convey this message.


Why didn't you comment on the bullet/ Potters molder tool analogy?


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> No they aren't. Susano has been seen in all introductions of its use as defensive. Itachi didn't use it unlt Kirin came into play, Sasuke awoken it defending from Ei, and Madara first showed his (chapter timeline not manga timeline) after Naruto was about to Odama Rasengan him.



Susano'O, Bee's and Ay's cloaks are all a combination of offensive and defensive. Bone Armour is solely defensive, there is no comparison that can be made. Its like comparing a Sword to a Shield (Swords may be used as both offensive and defensive weapons, but a shield is, well, a shield). Just because they are used the second defending is needed, does not take away from the fact that they can be just as deadly offensively, 



> Bone armor can be used as offense to similar to doton: Domu, which again Kakuzu does not start his fights with.



No. Domu enhances strength, Bone armour is beneath the skin while Kimmi uses his bones like swords. A much more accurate example would be Gaara's Sand Armour, its literally what Kimmi's bone armour is only on the outside, and he uses it no matter whole fights (Back when he was a psychopath, everyone where fodders in his eyes, yet he still used it). 




> We don't know when Gaara put on the sand armor, it could have been a direct response to being hit for the first time in his life. Kidomaru had full knowledge on Neji IIRC.



He can't put on Sand Armour without the opponent noticing mid-battle unless he envelops himself in his sand. He puts it on right before fights. Lee is a good example of someone he thought he would crush, but tanked his hits via Sand Armour. Kidomaru did not have full intel on Neji, where did you figure that from.......besides, like psychopath Gaara, everyone is fodder to Kidomaru, as he likes to play with his prey. 



> Once again Kimmi didn't activate it vs Gaara despite seeing what he could. It wasn't until he needed a reason that he activated it. He won't have time to if Neji is closing his chakra points.



Like I said earlier, I can say the exact opposite thing and you won't have any solid proof to counter it either. We will have to agree to disagree. 






> That doesn't rebuttal my argument. Kimmi needs to get close for his dances to be effective. Neji can make him remain distant via air palm. Unless Kimmi is fast enough to close large distances before Neji can react with Kaiten or air palm (which he can't) I don't see how those two techniques are in anyway ineffective.



Like I already said. Air Palm won't work long range in the long run, you seemed to agree as you said there is a possibility that he can use it mid-fighting close quarters with Kimmimaro. My counter to that is that he won't have time to use it as Kimmimaro's Dances will not allow that move to go unpunished. A mere Shunshin can close the gap. Also, if Kimmi goes CS2, Air Palms will be simply shrugged off (Though I don't think he has to go CS2 to win). 



> I'm not saying they give Neji an auto win. I am saying there are counters to Kimmo who will have to work around them to get to Neji.



Which is why I was providing the ways that Kimmi goes around them, but you insist that Neji will spam Air Palms and Kimmi won't be able to do anything about it. 








> Yes it does. Fine being relevant to the blade in question.
> (yes I realize his cannon one is a bit bulker at the point)



Is bulkier as a whole in the manga. 



> It is pointed and therefore upon impact will be redirected. The only way to beat Kaiten is to have considerably more power or speed than the user of Kaiten. I stress the word considerably as well. Because once again unlike a traditional defense, which is stationary and usually not a spinning sphere, Kaiten is not only very resistant but fast.



That's where your wrong, as KN0 Naruto did not have considerably more speed or power. He was equal, if maybe just a bit stronger, which is why the clash was a near tie. If the opponent was significantly more powerful, the clash would be one-sided. All you need to beat Kaiten is have *at least * have equal power output to Neji, and then you will receive as much damage as Neji does, but Kimmimaro can tank that kind of damage with ease (His durability far outweighs his offence) so in the end, Neji would be the one with more damage. I believe CS1 will be needed to do that kind of damage, but I won't push it to CS2. Another point, Kimmimaro can tank for much longer then Neji can last chakra wise, this was well displayed with Kimmi's fight with Gaara, who should actually have far more chakra then Neji. 




> Here is an example.
> Here is a spinning top.
> [YOUTUBE]4s4V0OU8aaE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Haha well that's interesting. But KN0 Naruto Vs Neji is the sole feat we need in this case, as long as Kimmimaro's attack is stronger then KN0 Naruto up to ratio with the strength Neji got since then it will turn out just like that, with Kimmi suffering minimal damage.


----------



## Csdabest (Jul 20, 2014)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Kidomarus golden armor was coming aout of his phores and blocking chakra, it was not part of his body, was expendable even orochimaru admitted that he was perfect counter to juuken and told him about that. Kimimarus bones are just bones no matter how hard if Neji touches kimimau hi is dead.



The Bone armor gets formed right under the skin as we saw when patches of it was ripped off thanks to sand coffin. I would like to believe that the chakra points are actually a lot deeper than just the skin coat.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 20, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Susano'O, Bee's and Ay's cloaks are all a combination of offensive and defensive. Bone Armour is solely defensive, there is no comparison that can be made.


Any armor can technically function as offense and defense. Plate armor allows him to hit harder, and take more damage. There is no arguing this point.



> Its like comparing a Sword to a Shield (Swords may be used as both offensive and defensive weapons, but a shield is, well, a shield). Just because they are used the second defending is needed, does not take away from the fact that they can be just as deadly offensively,


Not at all because we are comparing how quickly opponents will use moves to strengthn their base stats, not the jutsu'd in of itself.

Kimmi didn't use it until Gaara caught it despite seeing his sand before hand. Meaning he didn't think it was needed until gaara proved himself worthy. Vs Neji that is asking for a deathwish.




> No. Domu enhances strength, Bone armour is beneath the skin while Kimmi uses his bones like swords. A much more accurate example would be Gaara's Sand Armour, its literally what Kimmi's bone armour is only on the outside, and he uses it no matter whole fights (Back when he was a psychopath, everyone where fodders in his eyes, yet he still used it).


It makes Kakuzu as hard as iron which is what increases his strength. Kimmi is doing what he does with doton via his KKG.

We never saw Gaara use sand armor until Lee hit him for the first time in his life. There is no proof as to when Gaara put the armor on so there is no point in arguing it.






> He can't put on Sand Armour without the opponent noticing mid-battle unless he envelops himself in his sand. He puts it on right before fights. Lee is a good example of someone he thought he would crush, but tanked his hits via Sand Armour. Kidomaru did not have full intel on Neji, where did you figure that from.......besides, like psychopath Gaara, everyone is fodder to Kidomaru, as he likes to play with his prey.


Gaara used Sand armor to tank to the Gate hits after he got hit by base lee a multitude of times IIRC. If I'm wrong please provide the panel.




> Like I said earlier, I can say the exact opposite thing and you won't have any solid proof to counter it either. We will have to agree to disagree.


No because in this case we are giving an indication to when he used it. You claiming the opposite would require you to satisfy the burden of proof that he made it at match start.




> Like I already said. Air Palm won't work long range in the long run, you seemed to agree as you said there is a possibility that he can use it mid-fighting close quarters with Kimmimaro. My counter to that is that he won't have time to use it as Kimmimaro's Dances will not allow that move to go unpunished. A mere Shunshin can close the gap. Also, if Kimmi goes CS2, Air Palms will be simply shrugged off (Though I don't think he has to go CS2 to win).


I said you were looking at it wrong. If Neji wants to hit Kimmi he will have to wait until he gets decently close. But he can use to keep Kimmi at range since the palm does travel far and he can increase its strength. This method can be used to keep Kimmi away from him and doesn't require hitting him at all.





> Which is why I was providing the ways that Kimmi goes around them, but you insist that Neji will spam Air Palms and Kimmi won't be able to do anything about it.


I was arguing against your points that it gets sidestepped. Not that it soloes Kimmi.









> Is bulkier as a whole in the manga.


Not by much at all. anywho it doesn't matter. The whole point of the weapon is to stab. Weapons that stab have a point, when the point makes contact with the moving sphere it will be reflected of off Neji.



> That's where your wrong, as KN0 Naruto did not have considerably more speed or power. He was equal, if maybe just a bit stronger, which is why the clash was a near tie.


Incorrect on multiple points.
-KN0 Naruto was indeed much stronger than Neji. Neji's head coulnd't swivel fast enough to keep up with his speed and needed byakugan. Kn0 naruto by feats is much stronger, considering a much weaker Naruto in that mode easily busted through Haku's Ice jutsu which katon, nor exploding tags could even scratch. Also KN0 Naruto can 1 shot Base sasuke with a punch. Neji can't do that.

Here Naruto tries to punch Neji and a last second Kaiten sends him flying. KN0 makes him much more powerful.

-Kishimoto specifically had the proctor conclude Neji was fucked based off of the power released by Naruto.
-He then goes on to Have Ten Ten explain that since Naruto is advancing like a projectile, he took more damage than Neji who simply deflected Naruto.




> If the opponent was significantly more powerful, the clash would be one-sided. All you need to beat Kaiten is have *at least * have equal power output to Neji, and then you will receive as much damage as Neji does, but Kimmimaro can tank that kind of damage with ease (His durability far outweighs his offence) so in the end, Neji would be the one with more damage.


Nope the whole point of Kaiten is being an absolute defense based on its mechanics. It doesn't resist the target it simply redirects its energy which is why the opponent ends up hurt. Neji only got scratched vs Naruto because the Kyuubi made him so damn strong

Kimmi fights using grace not strength. Any form under his CS2 isn't going to even compare to KN0 in pure strength.



> I believe CS1 will be needed to do that kind of damage, but I won't push it to CS2. Another point, Kimmimaro can tank for much longer then Neji can last chakra wise, this was well displayed with Kimmi's fight with Gaara, who should actually have far more chakra then Neji.


Neji is a taijutsu fighter who doesn't use alot of chakra. He is the definition of chakra efficient. Kimmi will have to last many hours for Neji to run out of chakra( war arc neji).






> Haha well that's interesting. But KN0 Naruto Vs Neji is the sole feat we need in this case, as long as Kimmimaro's attack is stronger then KN0 Naruto up to ratio with the strength Neji got since then it will turn out just like that, with Kimmi suffering minimal damage.


until you realize KN0 Naruto >>> Neji in strength and > him in speed as well.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 20, 2014)

> Dr. White said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess you missed this part. Kyuubi healed him just like it did a chidori to the chest.
> ...


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 20, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Any armor can technically function as offense and defense. Plate armor allows him to hit harder, and take more damage. There is no arguing this point.



Offence is not the bone armour's purpose. This is a fact. As Kimmi has not once, used it for an offensive purpose. 




> Not at all because we are comparing how quickly opponents will use moves to strengthn their base stats, not the jutsu'd in of itself.



Bone Armour is not used to strength base stats, V armours are. So where is the comparison? 



> *Kimmi didn't use it until Gaara caught it despite seeing his sand before hand.* Meaning he didn't think it was needed until gaara proved himself worthy. Vs Neji that is asking for a deathwish.



One simple question, can you proof this? 




> It makes Kakuzu as hard as iron which is what increases his strength. Kimmi is doing what he does with doton via his KKG.



The difference is that Kakuzu uses it as such, while Kimmimaro does not. 



> We never saw Gaara use sand armor until Lee hit him for the first time in his life. There is no proof as to when Gaara put the armor on so there is no point in arguing it.



We clearly see the fight, if Gaara was putting on an armour, we and Lee would have seen it. Its clear as day when sand is forming into armour on one's skin. 




> Gaara used Sand armor to tank to the Gate hits after he got hit by base lee a multitude of times IIRC. If I'm wrong please provide the panel.



Of course he did, but he had the armour before the fight even started, or we would have seen it forming. 




> No because in this case we are giving an indication to when he used it. You claiming the opposite would require you to satisfy the burden of proof that he made it at match start.



That's true, which is why I am using other characters as examples as people who use armour before the match even starts. 



> I said you were looking at it wrong. If Neji wants to hit Kimmi he will have to wait until he gets decently close. But he can use to keep Kimmi at range since the palm does travel far and he can increase its strength. This method can be used to keep Kimmi away from him and doesn't require hitting him at all.



Kimmi can dance around the air palms though, and immediately enter one of his dances at CQC. 






> I was arguing against your points that it gets sidestepped. Not that it soloes Kimmi.



At long range it DOES get side-stepped. At close range Neji won't be able to afford to use it, it does not work in his favour. 




> Not by much at all. anywho it doesn't matter. The whole point of the weapon is to stab. Weapons that stab have a point, when the point makes contact with the moving sphere it will be reflected of off Neji.



That's not how its going to work, as Kimmimaro will constantly be putting pressure into his thrust. 



> Incorrect on multiple points.
> -KN0 Naruto was indeed much stronger than Neji. Neji's head coulnd't swivel fast enough to keep up with his speed and needed byakugan. Kn0 naruto by feats is much stronger, considering a much weaker Naruto in that mode easily busted through Haku's Ice jutsu which katon, nor exploding tags could even scratch. Also KN0 Naruto can 1 shot Base sasuke with a punch. Neji can't do that.



When you put it that way, most people are much stronger then Neji, as he does not train on brute force, which is what would increase his strength. Kimmimaro is levels above Neji in terms of physical strength. 



> -Kishimoto specifically had the proctor conclude Neji was fucked based off of the power released by Naruto.
> -He then goes on to Have Ten Ten explain that since Naruto is advancing like a projectile, he took more damage than Neji who simply deflected Naruto.



Ok, what are you getting at......





> Nope the whole point of Kaiten is being an absolute defense based on its mechanics. It doesn't resist the target it simply redirects its energy which is why the opponent ends up hurt. Neji only got scratched vs Naruto because the Kyuubi made him so damn strong



Well its far from an absolute defence, as proven on multiple occasions. And to get to the point, someone with KN0 Naruto level strength could have gotten through his defence. Kimmimaro is that man. Neji would be just as fcked up after the clash as he was against Naruto. 



> Kimmi fights using grace not strength. Any form under his CS2 isn't going to even compare to KN0 in pure strength.



He forced his way out of Gaara sand in CS1, and in CS2 he made Gaara's sand look like a table cloth. 



> Neji is a taijutsu fighter who doesn't use alot of chakra. He is the definition of chakra efficient. Kimmi will have to last many hours for Neji to run out of chakra( war arc neji).



The only chakra Kimmi uses is to strengthen his bones, so once he creates his bone, the strength is set and he needs not to spend more chakra on them. Things such as Kaiten and Air Palms are chakra taxing, and since spamming them seems to be the only way to save himself from Kimmimaro, he will run out. 




> until you realize KN0 Naruto >>> Neji in strength and > him in speed as well.



Kimmimaro >>>> Neji in strength and Kimmimaro > Neji in speed as well.


----------



## Dr. White (Jul 20, 2014)

Destiny Monarch said:


> Offence is not the bone armour's purpose. This is a fact. As Kimmi has not once, used it for an offensive purpose.


Okay now we are arguing semantics not function.



> Bone Armour is not used to strength base stats, V armours are. So where is the comparison?


Harder bones = harder to break and more lethal in use.




> One simple question, can you proof this?


Kimmi specifically stated the only reason he survived was because he could put a layer of bones up to save his innards, implying he used at Gaara was killing him.






> The difference is that Kakuzu uses it as such, while Kimmimaro does not.


See above. He uses it to make his bones harder for the dances.





> We clearly see the fight, if Gaara was putting on an armour, we and Lee would have seen it. Its clear as day when sand is forming into armour on one's skin.


No because you don't need to physically put it on. Gaara has sand control down to a grain he can just form the layer around him as the fight goes on.

for instance Neji (who can see when an opponent uses/mould chakra) didn't see Kido's armor until after his barrage of 64 hits, because Kido used it that fast. Neji saw it after because he wasn't focusing on Kido when he went to attack and didn't see his pores producing the armor.






> Of course he did, but he had the armour before the fight even started, or we would have seen it forming.


Not really see Kido example.




> Kimmi can dance around the air palms though, and immediately enter one of his dances at CQC.


while Neji just stands there? You realize that Byakugan gives him amazing reactions within his hakke field? With just his hands Neji was able to deflect multiple projectiles coming at him at assorted speeds and angles along with spider summons, and only got hit a couple times. that shows how much dexterity and reaction time he has in the hakke field








> At long range it DOES get side-stepped. At close range Neji won't be able to afford to use it, it does not work in his favour.


Yes it does. It takes Neji as long as it takes Kimmo to take a step to use Air palm. He was able to tag Kisame before gai and Lee fell an inch mid air, highlighting its speed.






> That's not how its going to work, as Kimmimaro will constantly be putting pressure into his thrust.


I don't know how else to explain this.

Kimmi can't keep thrusting something that isn't stationary. Take Gaara's shield. Very durable, but stationary and flat. Kimmi can drill through such things because he can keep applying force at one angle and eventually dig through per cannon.

Kaiten is completely different in that it doesn't allow for the point to stick to a particular spot (it is constantly moving like rasengan), Kimmi goes from pouncing full speed directly at Neji to being redirected with the combined power of him and Neji to the left, right or backwards.

think of someone trying to stab a rasengan with a kunai. 





> When you put it that way, most people are much stronger then Neji, as he does not train on brute force, which is what would increase his strength. Kimmimaro is levels above Neji in terms of physical strength.


exactly. He is a gentle fist user, with slightly good strength feats. Point is he was able to damage naruto more because Naruto got the combined force of them both, despite Naruto being stronger.

And once again that wasn't full spinning Kaiten. Neji was hardpressed to make it because of NAruto's speed.





> Ok, what are you getting at......


you were claiming up and down that Naruto and Neji had the same strength and thatKaiten didn't block an attack from a marginally stronger person. I was proving that.







> Well its far from an absolute defence, as proven on multiple occasions. And to get to the point, someone with KN0 Naruto level strength could have gotten through his defence. Kimmimaro is that man. Neji would be just as fcked up after the clash as he was against Naruto.


It hasn't been bested yet. Hitting a hyuuga in the cooldown =/= breaking kaiten.

Kimmimaro is not generating more force than the juubi arm, and his piercing weapon is specifically weak to kaiten.





> He forced his way out of Gaara sand in CS1, and in CS2 he made Gaara's sand look like a table cloth.


True forgot, but see above.





> Things such as Kaiten and Air Palms are chakra taxing, and since spamming them seems to be the only way to save himself from Kimmimaro, he will run out.


None of which are Ninjutsu or even hinted at costing alot of chakra.

Like I said Neji fought using his byakugan and Jyuuken for days straight in the war. A full 24 hours before needing assistance.






> Kimmimaro >>>> Neji in strength and Kimmimaro > Neji in speed as well.


the latter category and reactions are what is needed. Kimmi doesn't have better reactions, and his slightly faster. Byakugan gives Neji a good counter to Kimmo's surprise bones as well.


----------



## Cord (Jul 21, 2014)

Let's see here, Neji struggled against Kidomaru and was left in near death. That's the same person who, along with the rest of the Sound Four, got single-handedly dismantled by Kimimaro. So going by that alone, it's pretty clear who's going to be the victor should they ever fight. Kimimaro is superior to Neji in close quarters and the only thing that threatens him is the latter's Hakke Rokujūyon Shō. However, he'd still be hard-pressed besting him in that style without the risk of having his hands impaled by Kimimaro's bones that protrude simultaneously as any attack connects. It's also doubtful if he can destroy them given that they aren't technically made of chakra (even if they are manipulated by it). We can't also compare those to Kidomaru's Nenkin no Yoroi because the latter isn't as durable as the young Kaguya's bones. 

Furthermore, Neji is almost limited to close quarters with only Hakke Kūshō to utilize for long range—which is sort of futile considering that it can't still bypass Kimimaro's defense, especially when it's already strengthened by his Juin. Whereas his opponent can fight in extended ranges and can hurt him from afar with several of his Shikotsumyaku dances. While Kimimaro may not be able to breach Hakkeshō Kaiten (given the Sawarabi no Mai is restricted), he can still thwart its momentum by destroying the ground (causing Neji to lose balance and stop spinning). He can then close in with a subsequent, surprise attack. Neji is undoubtedly skilled in this area, but I just doubt that this version of his can beat Kimimaro, who is on another level compared to himself and the rest of his peers who struggled against the Sound Four.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Jul 21, 2014)

Beaufiful.... And during neji's fight with a sound four, neji nearly died with his spiders.... And Kmi dfeated those sound 4 with ease. Nejie dies.


----------



## Destiny Monarch (Jul 21, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Okay now we are arguing semantics not function.
> 
> 
> Harder bones = harder to break and more lethal in use.
> ...



I think I will drop this argument, I have my hands full with many things right now, I just don't have the time for more of these long arguments.


----------

